# ‘Stranger In A Strange Land’ TV Series Being Developed by Syfy



## Cli-Fi (Nov 16, 2016)

They need a big a-list actor attached to this project for it to succeed and I am not sure syfy has that much sway.

‘Stranger In A Strange Land’ Sci-Fi Novel Being Developed As TV Series For Syfy


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 16, 2016)

I would like to nominate David Tennant.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 16, 2016)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I would like to nominate David Tennant.



Much agreed.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 16, 2016)

But Matt Smith would make a supurb Mike, too. Possibly even (dare I say it, or even think it?) better.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 17, 2016)

'Developed' by SyFy is usually a euphemism for butcher. There is way too much that SyFy couldn't show from the book. Especially towards the end. Do you grok me?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, it would certainly be an interesting ending to a series!


----------

